# New



## Saiya (May 12, 2014)

Hello!
I'm a Japanese Canadian mom new to Japan!
Any expats near or in Shin-urayasu/urayasu area? (Chiba)
I have a 3yr old son and currently pregnant with my second due in the summer
My son and I would love to meet new ppl and hang out at the park!


----------



## jTea (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm moving to Chiba in July  I haven't decide on where I'll be staying but it should be around the Ichikawa/Funabashi area or anywhere in between.


----------

